

Stupid, Stupid Client - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/strategy/stupid-stupid-client

======
mgkimsal
"Clients aren’t stupid. They aren’t doing things your way because they don't
know what you know, and they don't think about products and problems the way
you think about them."

While I generally agree, this is a bit of a PC slippery slope. Even while
adopting a "the customer is always right", I'm sure we've all got stories
about customers who were, in fact, wrong. While 'stupid' is a strong
pejorative, the sentiment behind it might still be apt.

~~~
TheCapn
Ignorance and stupidity are different things though. Hopefully you've
positioned yourself in the world where you can avoid the latter but its not
always possible.

The reason why iterative processes and rapid prototyping work better in models
that the author is talking about is because it solves the problem of the
client needing to use their imagination. When you can present a prototype to
them they can _use_ and then provide feedback it benefits all parties. There
is no longer a "what if" in the design, it is there and it can be judged. When
the client doesn't like it they can point out specifics and there's less
speculation throughout the entire process.

No one said design was easy, but bridging the knowledge gap between a designer
and client eases the relationship.

~~~
mgkimsal
"Ignorance and stupidity are different things though"

True, but at some point willful ignorance (ignoring presented information) is
itself stupid/stupidity.

I like your points on the rapid iteration process - very true.

------
omegant
Maybe this is not 100% related but... Having some photography and video
background I can say some people( most of them) just can not visualice how a
design-edit-retouch will be if they don't see it finished. Even explaining the
process that will take place, they are just unable to see how the raw ( or
preliminar ) material will be transformed. Even some people with design-art
background seems to have problems understanding it if they haven't been fully
involved. You have the final product idea in your head and that it is almost
impossible to transmit to the client without effectively showing the final
result itself.

